# Yahoo- Kingsport veteran closer to proving he has Gulf War Syndrome (Kingsport Times-News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Todd Sanders, here with his wife, Paula, will now be able to receive disability and benefits after the federal government recently deemed Gulf War Syndrome real. Photo by Erica Yoon.View the full article


----------

